# Winning out



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

This season was my first season of competing in agility with my young dog. Where we live there are 7 grades and we managed to win up to grade 3 this year. It was a major accomplishment because when we first started Simba was completely shut down and it took weeks to have him comfortable enough to even join in the class. After a few months of 1 jump and reward something just clicked and he decided that agility was his favourite thing in the world. So when we went to our first competition and won up to grade 2 you can imagine how proud I was. Then in our last competition of the year we went and won into grade 3.


I really want to have something special to mark these wins. I had planned on getting a custom rosette that has all the details on it like the show name, grade and time. Has anybody got any other ideas on what I could do to mark this achievement? It may seem crazy but it was such a big achievement to me. Any ideas would be great


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That's awesome. Some cool ideas here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=agi...YMKHXNdA7EQ_AUIBygC#tbm=isch&q=agility+plaque


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!I saw someone put the rosette in a window box frame mounted on the wall looked great. The site deb listed had some great ideas.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's what I did.It's a leash nailed to the wall.The rosettes are hung with paper clips from the back.It's easy to rearrange as you add more to your brag wall


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Deb said:


> Congratulations! That's awesome. Some cool ideas here:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=agi...YMKHXNdA7EQ_AUIBygC#tbm=isch&q=agility+plaque


Deb, when I clicked on your link it took me to agility/plague (as in disease) instead of plaque!ROTFL!!


----------

